# Chernobyl Pripyat School & swimming pool, Ukraine, May16



## The Wombat (Jun 16, 2016)

*Report 2 from our epic trip to Chernobyl!

Right after our visit inside the nuclear power plant, we returned to Pripyat and visited the school & swimming pool. Two of my favourite locations from the trip. I spent nearly an hour on my own wandering the corridors & looking in various class rooms, and even a trip to the rooftop. At every turn I was amazed at the scale of decay in this building, and the abandoned classrooms. On one level the floor was strewn with school text books - sometimes up to a foot deep. It was all very sad. I left the floor of gas masks till last. A thought provoking place.

I met up with the rest of the group, and the next one; The swimming pool was a brighter affair, and fun to explore & photograph.

Explore with Stig, Auntieknickers, TLR & 2 non members.*


_The history is well documented on the net. In summary:
Pripyat was a purpose built city for Chernobyl nuclear power plant (pop nearly 50,000). Founded in 1970, the whole city was evacuated after The Chernobyl disaster happened in April 1986, in Ukraine, former USSR. 
The city had been large enough for 20 schools for various ages, a hospital, numerous sports facilities, a fairground, fire & police station, shops and many housing blocks.
An explosion & fire released large quanties of radioactive particles into the atmosphere over current day Ukraine & Belarus. It was the worst nuclear disaster in history. It is one of only two level 7 events (the other being Fukushima in 2011.) To contain the contamination cost a lot money and lives. Today Pripyat remains uninhabited._

*THE SCHOOL​*


























The floor was up to a foot deep in school text books








































The floor of gas masks...Used during the explosion




















The school hall






-----------------

*THE SWIMMING POOL*















Gym



​
More photos & reports to follow!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 18, 2016)

Still scares the living daylights out of me thinking about what happened here!!Great photos.


----------



## Brewtal (Jun 18, 2016)

That shot of all of the masks sent a shiver down my spine. Beautifully captured, absolutely stunning stuff mate!


----------



## DaleDave (Jun 18, 2016)

Fantastic photos - well done.


----------



## Luise (Jun 18, 2016)

Just amazing. Absolutely loved these.


----------



## Malenis (Jun 18, 2016)

wow, wow, wow


----------



## jsp77 (Jun 18, 2016)

you have got some cracking shots there Wombat.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 20, 2016)

Really jealous of you mate ha ha.but next year &#55357;&#56832; Great report.


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 20, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> Really jealous of you mate ha ha.but next year �� Great report.



Haha, thanks mate 
When you go to organise it, give me a shout, and i can give you some tips
It really was an awesome place to visit


----------

